

Nick Denton speaks about Gawker redesign - piers
http://lifehacker.com/#!5772769/gawker-201

======
edd
Why oh why lifehacker do you always redirect me to uk.lifehacker.com and lose
the article I was trying to look at.

------
sjs382
It's still incredibly annoying, in my opinion. I used to love lifehacker, too.

